

Ask HN: has anyone built an HN to Twitter auto poster? - mooreds

Seems like it should be pretty easy with the official HN API and twitter API, so I was wondering if anyone had done it.
======
frostmatthew
You should be able to accomplish this with IFTTT using Hacker New's RSS feed.
I found this recipe
[https://ifttt.com/recipes/5562](https://ifttt.com/recipes/5562) which would
tweet all HN posts, but you can create your own recipe that will only trigger
the action if the RSS entry contains keywords you specifiy (i.e. you could set
it to trigger only when it detects your username).

------
Jeremy1026
There are some bots that tweet when a post reached 20, 50, 100, or 150
upvotes. @newsycXX[X] respectively. So, for 20 upvotes @newsyc20.

~~~
mooreds
Thanks. I am actually looking for something that tweets from my account
whenevr I post to hackernews.... to save me the trouble of posting twice.

------
mjhea0
is there an official API?

you could easily use -
[http://api.ihackernews.com/](http://api.ihackernews.com/)

-or-

[https://www.hnsearch.com/api](https://www.hnsearch.com/api)

